# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia 950 XL DS WinPhone 10 Full Flashing !!! - FIRST IN THE WORLD

## mohamed73

*INFO: You need ATF Software Version 12.55 so that you can flash Lumia 950, 950 XL and 550 Windows 10 Phones. You can download it via the AUTOUPDATE SERVER!*  *Flash  Files for Lumia Phones will be made available on ATF UPDATE 12.60 this  month. We will integrate a firmware search engine and download  accelerator for this update. If you need specific flash files right now  for 950, 950XL and 550 phones, please post your preferred PRODUCT CODE  or COUNTRY VARIANT and I will post the links.*   *ATF Lumia 950 XL DS WinPhone 10 Full Flashing!* *Also check out other Lumia WinPhone 8.0/8.1/10 Phones Flashed by ATF:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Microsoft Lumia 950 XL DS WinPhone 10 Flashed Successfully with ATF*  *Here are the Screenshot:*   *Here is the Flashing Logs:* 
  Code: 
 Windows Phone 8/8.1/10 Flashing Started Loading Flash Files Please Wait...  ====================================================== Windows Phone 8/8.1/10 Lumia Flasher  ======================================================  If the Phone is ALIVE 
 1. Power On the Phone and Connect it to the USB Port  If the Phone is DEAD 
 1. Connect Phone to the USB Port 
 2. Press and Hold the VOLUME DOWN and POWER Buttons 
 3. Wait until the Phone Vibrates Shortly... 
 4. Stop Pressing the Buttons...   If the Phone is DEAD BOOT 
 1. Connect Phone to the USB Port 
 2. Install Correct Drivers: 
 "Nokia Emergency Connectivity" Located at:   *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_X2_USB_DRIVERS\* ====================================================== 
 ================================================ Basic Phone Information  ================================================ SW Version :* 01078.00027.15506.02003* IMEI Plain :* 351832071215140* IMEI2 Plain :* 351832071215157* Phone Type :* RM-1116* HW Version :* 4031* Product Code :* 059X5W2* Basic Product Code:* 059W743* Module Code :* 0206453* PSN Number :* C204702AU* Operator Name :* 000-88* Phone Version :* BuildDate : Dec 12 2015 , BuildType : Release , HelloString : NCSd for WP10 , Version : 8.4* Manufacturer ID :* RM-1116_11284* Security Mode :* Restricted* ================================================ Extended Phone Information  ================================================ Public ID :* B44E0FDFB4B0F7501AA852BF8D4E547DFB141387* Wireless Lan 0 ID:* 38:F2:3E:8D:5C:10* Wireless Lan 1 ID:* 38:F2:3E:8D:5C:11* Wireless Lan 2 ID:* 38:F2:3E:8D:5C:12* Wireless Lan 3 ID:* 38:F2:3E:8D:5C:13* Bluetooth ID :* 38:F2:3E:8B:9F:E4* ================================================ Simlock Information  ================================================ SIMLOCK STATE :* Not Locked* *Booting Flash Mode Initiated... Please wait upto 15 Seconds for HW Reset* *Boot Flash Mode Successful...* Buffers Flushed OK... Phone Info Query Start... Blocks Returned: 0x09 Blocks Block ID 0x01 :* 00241000* Block ID 0x1F :* 01* Block ID 0x02 :* 00240000* Block ID 0x03 :* 03A3E000* Block ID 0x05 :* Microsoft.MSM8994.P6211.2.1* Block ID 0x0D :* 0001* Block ID 0x0F :* 0301010100000101FF* Block ID 0x10 :* 01000F0000* Block ID 0x20 :* 010000000100000004* Checking SD Card Size... Card Size:* 0x00000000* Checking Platform Security Status... Platform Secure Boot Status:* Active* Secure FFU EFUSE Status:* Active* Debug Status:* Active* RDC Status:* Not Active* Authentication Status:* Not Active* UEFI Secure Boot Status:* Active* Checking Secure FFU Mode... Secure FFU Mode :** Query Flash App Information... Flash App Information:* 020229024B00* UEFI App:* FLASH APP* Flash App Protocol Version:* 2.41* Flash App Implementation Version:* 2.75* Query ROOT KEY HASH... ROOT_KEY_HASH:* 427D8FD5A7F227820D5B11BF8C6F7670C0A0622CC61BA95AAEE18F7517FC0B77* Query PUBLIC ID... PUBLIC_ID:* B44E0FDFB4B0F7501AA852BF8D4E547DFB141387* Query eMMC Info... EMMC Manufacture ID:* HYNIX* EMMC Product SN :* 1466C875* EMMC_SIZE:* 32 Gigabytes* Query Battery Charge Status... BATTERY CHARGE_STATUS:* 99%* Sending Image Signatures... Image Signatures Accepted! Erasing Data Partition... Data Partition Erased Successfully Preparing Buffers for DATA LOOP... Allocating System RAM OK! Start Sending DATA BLOCKS... Finished Sending all DATA BLOCKS! Exiting FLASH Mode via REBOOT... Exit FLASH Mode Successful! *Flashing Done!* Total Flashing Time :* 00:08:42*   *Here is our Test Phone...*    *FLASHING The Phone...*  
BOOT Repair Tests will follow 
BR
X-Shadow

----------


## ABOU3IMRANE

بارك الله فيك

----------


## karimhk

Merci plus grand

----------

